# Broken radiator plastic



## Kelly.b.ward (Jul 20, 2020)

I have a 99 e36 (323i) that overheated yesterday and blew the upper radiator hose off. I reattached and replaced coolant, but she***8217;s still overheating under load. I am guessing that the missing plastic (pictured radiator hose connection) is probably blocking the system somewhere. Am I looking at replacing the thermostat? Or can I assume I***8217;ve damaged the radiator itself?


----------

